# Stress on trailer tongue ?



## Hitch Pin (Sep 23, 2011)

How much stress does a weight distribution hitch put on the trailer tongue ?


----------



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

*Stress on trailer tongue with WD hitch*

Your question is a bit hard for me to answer but here goes. The amount of ''stress'' or I guess you mean weight on the trailer tongue would depend on the amount of tongue trailer weight you are trying to transfer to the front of the tow vehicle with the WD hitch. That would depend on how you set up or adjusted your WD hitch and the amount of tongue weight you're dealing with. My two bumper pull toy haulers have always had between 1,000 and 1,200 lbs tongue weight, which as you can see is fairly heavy compared to most travel trailers. I can set it up so that maybe a couple of hundred pounds is transfered toward the front axle of my truck or by cinching the bars up before letting the hitch down places more weight forward which provides for a more balanced, and in my mind safer vehicle. If you are concerned about whether the two frame members that join at the hitch will handle that difference, the tongue should take way beyond that to bend or effect. Your question is a little hard for me to make out exactly what your concern is. Also others might be able to understand and give you a better answer.


----------

